# Angeljacke



## paule79 (19. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Jacke zum Angeln.

Bisher habe ich einen BW Parka gehabt,allerdings ist er nicht regendicht und unbequem.

Ich brauche was zum Ansitzangeln wie auch zum Spinnfischen.

Sie sollte im Frühjahr wärmend und im Sommer auch bei Regen zu tragen sein.

Bei der Suche bin ich,vor allem weil es auch preislich passt über diese hier gestolpert.

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?cName=Jacken-Jacken&pName=PROLOGICSurvivorJacket

Kennt die jemand ?

Ich bin auch für Alternativen bereit.
Vielleicht gibt es hier im Board schon einen aktuellen Thread darüber.(ich hab nichts aktuelles gefunden) 

Ci@o


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Ich bin von den Angelausrüstern eigentlich weggekommen. Meine Klamotten kaufe ich entweder bei Outdoor-Ausrüstern oder bei den Jägersleut.

Für Ansitz und aktives Spinnfischen zugleich wird ein wenig schwierig, ist aber nicht unlösbar.
Zum Spinnfischen benötigst Du gute Bewegungsfreiheit und gute Atmungsaktivität, damit Du nicht im eigenen Saft schmorst.
Zum Ansitzen ist die Isolierfähigkeit gegen Kälte wichtiger.

Willst Du beides mit einer Kombi realisieren, dann wirst Du um das gute, alte Zwiebelprinzip wohl nicht herumkommen:

- feuchtikeitsregulierende Unterwäsche
- isolierende Mittelschicht (Fleece z.B.)
- wind- und wasserabweisende Aussenschicht (Outdoorjacke atmungsaktiv mit hoher Wassersäule und hoher Verdunstungsfähigkeit)

Schicht 1 und 2 je nach Witterung wählen.

Denk auch an eine passende Hose. Gibt nichts schlimmeres, wenn der ablaufende Regen Deine Jeans durchnässt. Bei Wind ist das besonders unangenehm. Das Schuhwerk sollte auch dazu passen.

Willst Du was Exquisites, dann schau dich mal bei Geoff Anderson (google) um.
Sehr gute Bekleidung findest Du auch bei Fjällräven.
Pinewood bietet auch einiges (Lappland Extreme z.B.)
Helly Hansen hat auch sehr brauchbare Teile im Angebot - vielleicht solltest Du hier mal einen Blick zur Berufsbekleidung wagen. Ich habe mir da Anfang des Monats ne super Arbeitshose (Modell KIRUNA) gegönnt.

Wenn es nicht ganz so teuer sein soll, dann kannst Du als äußere Schicht auch auf die Jacken von McKinley (Intersport Geschäfte) zurückgreifen.
Tu dir aber selbst einen Gefallen und kauf keine Jacke mit eingezippter Fleecejacke. Trag Fleece und Jacke besser separat. Ist bequemer, gerade beim Anziehen.


----------



## Stefan111x (20. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hallo!

Ich hatte neulich dasselbe Problem wie du.
Ich habe mir aus dem Ranger Shop folgende Fleece Jacke für die Übergangszeit bzw. für den Ansitz / Nachtangeln / Spinnangeln geholt:
http://www.ranger-shop.de/Bekleidun...Taktische-Fleecejacke-Patriot-mit-Kapuze.html


Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dieser Jacke!!! Man schwitzt nicht und friert nicht.

Wenn es anfangen sollte zu regnen habe ich mir folgendes gekauft:
http://www.ranger-shop.de/Bekleidun...ken/Bundeswehr-Naesseschutzjacke-Laminat.html

Natürlich noch die Hose. Auch diese haben den Test vorbildlich bestanden, mehrere Regenschauer konnten sie abhalten, und auch Winddicht sind Hose und Jacke.
Preislich sind die gebrauchten Nässeschutzjacken/Hosen natürlich unschlagbar und die Qualität ist trotz gebrauchten Status Super!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.
Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden!


----------



## Merlin (20. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Guck mal bei den Jägern im Jagdgeschäft die haben viel bessere Outdoorsachen und eine wesentlich größere Auswahl


----------



## degl (20. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hallo Paule,

ich benutze eine ähnliche Jacke von Baleno und habe da deutlich mehr bezahlt................ich glaube die von dir gewählte Jacke entspricht so ziemlich in allen Punkten deiner Vorstellung......

Wenn der Preis passt....nur zu#6

gruß degl


----------



## paule79 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hi,
danke schon mal für die Antworten.

@FisherMan 66



> wind- und wasserabweisende Aussenschicht (Outdoorjacke atmungsaktiv mit hoher Wassersäule und hoher Verdunstungsfähigkeit)



Was meinst Du mit hoher Wassersäule und hoher Verdunstungsfähigkeit?

2.000mm oder 10000mm Wassersäule
8.000g /24h m² oder 8.000g /1h m² Verdunstungsfähigkeit

Wieviel sollte sein,ist nötig und in wie weit sind die anderen Komponenten dafür wichtig?

Die Jacke,die ich mir ausgesucht habe hat ja laut Angaben nicht viel weniger Wassersäule und Verdunstungsfähigkeit als die meisten anderen die ich so gesehen habe.

Ich denke ich werde es nächste mal,wenn es bei Penny etc. Funktionsunterwäsche gibt zuschlagen jetzt mal die Jacke und dann kann man es aufbauend zusammenkaufen.

Ci@o


----------



## Lorenz (20. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hi


paule79 schrieb:


> ich suche eine Jacke zum Angeln.



Nicht zu kurz geschnitten, wasserdicht, hochwertige Membran (Goretex,event...),Unterarmreißverschlüsse,ungefüttert, vernünftiger robuster Aussenstoff (einfach mal verschiedenes begrabbeln), gescheiter Ärmelabschluss (mit Klett,Gummizug...),verstellbarer Gummizug am unteren Ende, gescheite Reißverschlüsse, gegebenenfalls Kinnabschluss (des Reißverschluss) beachten, gescheite Kapuze, eventuell wasserdichte Aussentasche (wenn du dort sowas wie ne Kamera drin tragen willst),nicht zu schwer/nicht zu voluminös wenn du das Zeug auch mal im Rucksack transportieren musst ,...





> Wieviel sollte sein,ist nötig und in wie weit sind *die anderen Komponenten* dafür wichtig?


...meinst du z.B. die Nähte? Tja...wenn die nix taugen helfen auch 20.000mm Wassersäule nix.



Im Jagdbereich gibt es top Produkte!
Allerdings liegt da wohl oft ein Hauptaugenmerk auf robust&leise. Meine Jagdjacke bringt es auf beachtliche ca. 1800g! Auf den Schultern hatte die übrigens Aufsätze aus Gummi(?) vermutlich um das Gewehr zu schultern!?? Bei mir konnte ich die problemlos runterschneiden, weil die supoptimal für den Gebrauch mit Rucksack waren. Das muss nicht zwangsweise bei anderen auch so problemlos gehen...es sei also zumindest mal erwähnt...qualitativ ist die ansonsten  spitze und hat auch riesen Taschen wo sogar 2 handlange Köderboxen reinpassen (Nachteil: mehr Volumen/Gewicht).


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Ab 1300 mm Wassersäule gilt eine Jacke laut Norm als wasserdicht.
Da es aber Materialien gibt, die bei gleichzeitiger Atmungsaktivität eine Wassersäule von 50000 mm Wassersäule haben, kannst Du Dir selbst ausrechnen, was 1300 mm wert sind.

Ich würde mindestens 8000, besser 10000mm Wassersäule wählen.
Mehr ist auch nicht verkehrt.
Es geht nicht nur um den direkten Regen, der einen trifft - interessant wird dann, wenn man z.B. einen Rucksack trägt, der den Effekt des Wasserdrucks verstärkt.
Vollkommen wasserdicht sind aber alle Membranen nicht - allerdings nah dran.

Die Verdunstungsfähigkeit einer Membran wird in Gramm / 24h / m² gemessen. Es gibt Bekleidungsstoffe, die schaffen mehr als 45000g.

Gute Bekleidung, die auch bei körperlicher Anstrengung eine hohe Atmungsaktivität hat, sollte schon um die 20000g haben.

Es spielen aber mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle, wie man sich unter der Jacke fühlt. Bei erhöhter Anstrengung und damit verbundener, erhöhter Schweißproduktion, kondensiert die Feuchte Luft sehr schnell an der Innenseite der jacke, wenn von außen klater Regen auf einen fällt. Je höher die Verdunstungsleistung ist, umso schneller fühlt man sich wieder trocken.
Dieses klamme Gefühl hätte man, wenn man bei einem kalten Regen mit so einer Jacke und als Unterbekleidung nur einem Baumwoll-Shirt durch die Gegend joggt.
Daher ist es immer mehr als sinnvoll, auch die richtige Unterbekleidung zu tragen, die die Feuchtigkeit schnell von der Haut wegtransportiert und die Haut somit trocken hält. Den Rest macht eine gute Jacke dann schon.

Um ein hohes Maß an Wasserdichtheit im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten der Jacke zu erhalten, ist es sehr wichtig, dass die Nähte der Jacke verklebt sind. Hier sind sonst die Schwachstellen.

Atmungsaktiv ist nicht gleich atmungsaktiv - jeh höher die Werte für Wassersäule und Verdunstungsfähigkeit sind, umso mehr macht die Jacke auch, was sie soll.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


----------



## paule79 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hallo,
ich hab mir jetzt mal verschiedene Jacken etc.angeguckt.
Meisten steht jedoch nur dabei atmungsaktiv,wasserdichtaber ohne irgendwelche Angaben.

Die Lappland Extreme von Pinewood,wie auch die Helly Hansen Kiruna sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Bei Geoff Anderson bin ich auf folgendes aufmerksam geworden.
http://www.outega.de/product_info.php?info=p58_Geoff-Anderson-MWS--Limited-Edition-.html
Da steht allerdings auch "nur" Wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv.

Ich denke ich werde mal nach Globetrotter Köln fahren,da kann man sowas glaub ich auch testen.

Ci@o


----------



## paule79 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hallo,
könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen,wo ich die Geoff Anderson Raptor,bzw. Pinewood Lappland Extreme Jacke zu einem guten Kurs bekomme?

Vielleicht kennt sogar jemand nen Shop wo man die bekommt.
Raum Düsseldorf,Mönchengladbach.

Hier im Landesinneren sind wir nicht so gut bestückt mit Läden,wo essolche Jacken gibt.

Ci@o


----------



## Dakarangus (28. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Kaufe auch bei Outdoor-Ausstattern, nicht im angelshop, ist meistens besser und billiger.

Hattest du noch den alten, uni-oliv-farbenen Parka mit dem Kunstefell innen?
Der war wirklich unbequem, und man hat schnell drunter geschwitzt.

Der neue "Parke" der BW, der eigentlich gar keiner ist sondern eine sehr robuste und imprägniert auch halbwegs wasserdichte sogenannte "feldjacke" (flecktarn), die bei Bedarf über einem Seperaten Innenfutter getragen wird, ist schon besser als der alte Parka.
Diese Kombo ist sehr robust und wärmt gut.
Sie ist aber nur zu empfehlen wenns billig sein soll, für das Geld ist die Kombination ok, ansonsten nicht da halt nicht 100% Wasserdicht, lästig da 2 Jacken und kann einfach insgesamt nicht mit Outroorjacken wie zb. North Face mithalten.
wie gesagt nur wenn man was für unter 50€ sucht.


----------



## welsfaenger (29. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Bin mit der Lappland extrem Kombi sehr zufrieden! Dazu noch ein Fleece pulli und du bist für fast alles gerüstet


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hallo Carsten,

schau Dir doch mal diese Seite an. Da findest Du eine Menge Testberichte über die unterschiedlichsten Outdoor-Kleidungsstücke und ihre Tauglichkeit für Angler finden. 
Eventuell hilft es ja bei der Suche.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Ich werf einfach mal den Bereich - Arbeitskleidung rein!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Arbeitsjacke für keine 50,- Euro gekauft.
Als Schönwetter-Jacke absolut zu empfehlen, da

- schön warm (auch schönes Wetter im Winter)
- abnehmbare Ärmel (für Frühjahr/Sommer)
- sehr bequem und hohe Bewegungsfreiheit
- winddicht
- nahezu unkapputbar vom Material (wenn man mal durch Sträucher etc. muss

und zuletzt noch ein gaaanz großes +:
Viele kleine Taschen für diverse Artikel (Handy,Schlüssel, Schere,Messer,Hakenlöser usw.)

Für den Preis und mit der Funktion habe ich im Angelladen noch keine Jacke gefunden!
Selbstverständlich gibts da auch richtig wasserdichte etc. - (für mich aber uninteressant, weil ich dann eher mit dem Angeln aufhöre).
Und die Möglichkeit mit den vielen Taschen war mir persönlich sehr wichtig.
Und was für die Arbeit gut ist, kann beim Angeln nicht sooo schlecht sein!


----------



## Kauli11 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Kann dir auch die Lappland extrem von Pinewood wärmstens empfehlen.
Gute Verarbeitung und kann auch mal einen Regenschauer ab.|wavey:


----------



## paule79 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hallo,
danke an alle schon mal.

@Kauli11 und Welsfänger

Wie sieht es bei den Größen aus bei der Lappland extreme ?
Fallen die eher groß oder klein aus?
Ich bin 185m und habe ca.90kg,reicht da Xl um 2 Pullis drunter zu bekommen?

@Stuffel,
danke für den Link.
Die Seite ist echt gut,allerdings sind auch viele teure Sachen dabei.
Mich würde beispielsweise die Hart Innovation... gefallen,allerdings hat Sie "nur"eine Wassersäule von 6000mm und ich weiß nicht wie es da aussieht,mit dem durchnässen,wenn man einen Rucksack trägt.

@all
Momentan bin ich zwischen 4 Jacken hin und her gerissen

Geoff Anderson Raptor ca.140€
Pinewood Lappland Extreme ca.100€
Hart Innovation Watjacke ca.70€
Savage Gear Suit ca.130€

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Schau Dir mal das Teil an. Zwar nicht ganz günstig, aber in die MWS-Serie von Geoff Anderson "einzusteigen" heißt von Anfang an, sich wohlzufühlen.

Und wenn Du nicht nur waten willst, ist diese Jacke ein toller Kompromiss zwischen kurzer Watjacke und langer Wetterschutzjacke.


----------



## paule79 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hi,
@ Fisher Man 66


> Schau Dir mal das Teil an. Zwar nicht ganz günstig, aber in die MWS-Serie von Geoff Anderson "einzusteigen" heißt von Anfang an, sich wohlzufühlen.
> 
> Und wenn Du nicht nur waten willst, ist diese Jacke ein toller Kompromiss zwischen kurzer Watjacke und langer Wetterschutzjacke.



Waten will ich eigendlich gar nicht,ich möchte eine Jacke haben,die Winddicht,wasserfest und atmungsaktiv ist.

Ich möchte Sie zum Spinnfischen benutzen,wie auch zum ansitzangeln mit Fleece Pulli etc.

"Das Teil" ist mir etwas zu teuer.

Danke trotzdem.

Ci@o


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*



paule79 schrieb:


> @Stuffel,
> danke für den Link.
> Die Seite ist echt gut,allerdings sind auch viele teure Sachen dabei.
> Mich würde beispielsweise die Hart Innovation... gefallen,allerdings hat Sie "nur"eine Wassersäule von 6000mm und ich weiß nicht wie es da aussieht,mit dem durchnässen,wenn man einen Rucksack trägt.



Der Link war mehr als Orientierungshilfe gedacht. Es ist aber meist auch so das das was was Taugt entsprechende Preise hat.
Ich habe neben einer HallyHansen Jacke für die kältere Zeit noch diese Geoff Anderson. Die Jacke ist wirklich Top.


----------



## Kauli11 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

@ Paule 79,
die Lappland extreme von Pinewood fiel bei mir etwas zu klein aus.
Habe sie dann eine Nr. größer genommen und alles war gut.
Ist eine tolle Jacke,wasser-und winddicht und der Umtausch hat auch problemlos geklappt.


----------



## paule79 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hi,
kennt jemand diesen Shop?
www. pijawetz.com
Der Preis is dort sehr gut für die Geoff Anderson.
Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## paule79 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hi,
mit der Angeljacke hat sich erledigt.

Ich bin heute bei ASB Tackle in Baesweiler angefahren und habe mir da die
Pinewood Lappland Extreme gekauft. 
Ich habe Sie angezogen und war begeistert.
Jetzt muß Sie nur noch den Praxistest bestehen.

Danke an alle die geholfen haben.
Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Gute entscheidung! Jetzt auch noch die hos dazu und du bist Wetterfest


----------



## Petterson (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mit der Angeljacke hat sich erledigt.
> 
> Ich bin heute bei ASB Tackle in Baesweiler angefahren und habe mir da die
> ...


 

Wäre wirklich nett von Dir, wenn Du bei Gelegenheit einen Erfahrungsbericht dazu liefern würdest, z.B. ob das Versprechen "wasser- und winddicht" zu sein ernst genommen werden darf, oder wie das mit dem "atmungsaktiv" in der Praxis ausschaut (gerade als Spinnangler kommt man ja zumindest bei schwierigerem Gelände auch mal ins Schwitzen). Nach der Produktbeschreibung muss die Jacke ja wirklich super sein, aber Praxisbeurteilungen von Angelkameraden sind halt doch einfach glaubwürdiger.


----------



## paule79 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hallo,
@Petterson


> Wäre wirklich nett von Dir, wenn Du bei Gelegenheit einen  Erfahrungsbericht dazu liefern würdest, z.B. ob das Versprechen "wasser-  und winddicht" zu sein ernst genommen werden darf, oder wie das mit dem  "atmungsaktiv" in der Praxis ausschaut (gerade als Spinnangler kommt  man ja zumindest bei schwierigerem Gelände auch mal ins Schwitzen). Nach  der Produktbeschreibung muss die Jacke ja wirklich super sein, aber  Praxisbeurteilungen von Angelkameraden sind halt doch einfach  glaubwürdiger.



Damit es schonmal einen kleinen Bericht gibt kann ich meine Erfahrungen von heute bekanntgeben.

Zuerst habe ich mal Nieselregen mit dem Gartenschlauch simuliert,naturlich mit Wathose drunter. 

Anschließend bin ich  bei mittelmäßigen Regen mit dem Hund im Feld unterwegs gewesen.

Normalerweise schwitze ich bei der Rundtour von einer 3/4 Std. und 4,5 km, wenn ich meine "normale" leichte Regenjacke aus dem Discounter anhabe.
Das war diesmal nicht so.

Angehabt habe ich ein Unterhemd,einen dünnen Pullover und ne Fleecejacke.Das passt bei Xl und man fühlt sich nicht eingeengt.
Eigendlich zu warm,aber ich wollte halt wissen,wie es zwischen Fleece und Jacke nach der Tour aussieht.

Ich finde die Pinewood lässt sich,vom Gewicht und Schnitt angenehm tragen,und der Regen perlt ab.
Die Länge geht bei mir bis unters Gesäß bei Größe Xl.
Die Jacke kann mittels Kordelzug an der Taille und unter dem Gesäß eng angezogen werden.
Die Kapuze kann man 2 dimensional anpassen.
Geht auch mit Brille.
Die Taschen sind mit Reißverschlüssen zu schließen,anschließend kommt noch die Abdeckung mit klett.

Die Jacke ist leise.(Rascheleffekt)

Was vielleicht verbessert werden könnte wäre ein Klettverschluß vorne an der Mutze,um Sie vor dem Kinn zu verschließen.

Weiters folgt.Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Regen.

Ci@o


----------



## Petterson (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

"Weiters folgt.Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Regen."
Danke schon mal für diese erste Einschätzung; auch wenn ich Dir nix schlechtes wünsche, darf der nächste Regen dann auch gern a bisserl heftiger sein....nur so wegen der Realbedingungen


----------



## paule79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

Hi,
ich wollte ja nach dem nächsten Regen noch was zur Jacke schreiben.

Samstag war ich nachtangeln,tagsüber war es ja mit 25°C recht warm,allerdings windig gegen abend,ca.22.00 Uhr zog es mächtig an um 22.00 Uhr waren es nur noch 14 °C und windig die Jacke hat warm gehalten.
Nachdem es dann nachts gegen 4.00 Uhr angefangen hat zu regnen sind wir ab ins Zelt,da es morgens um 9.00 Uhr
immer noch in Strömen regnete habe ich zusammen gepackt.
Da man sich ja dann nicht alleZeit der Welt lässt kommt man ja auch mehr oder weniger leicht ins schwitzen.

Fazit:
Jacke von außen klitsch naß,innen allerdings nicht.
Die unteren aufgesetzten Taschen waren allerdings innen Naß,die oben links auf Brusthöhe allerdings nicht.

Heute habe ich 2 Std. im strömenden Regen hart gearbeitet,da hatte ich allerdings den Schweiß innen anstehen.

Es dauert allerdings etwas bis die Jacke von außen wieder trocken ist.

Ich bin zufrieden mit der Jacke und werde mir,wenn ich sie im Angebot finde auch noch zulegen.
Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte ja nach dem nächsten Regen noch was zur Jacke schreiben.
> 
> Samstag war ich nachtangeln,tagsüber war es ja mit 25°C recht warm,allerdings windig gegen abend,ca.22.00 Uhr zog es mächtig an um 22.00 Uhr waren es nur noch 14 °C und windig die Jacke hat warm gehalten.
> ...


 
Hast du die Überlappungen der Taschen nicht richtig angeklettet? Soll kein Klug..........en sein. 
Das Problem hatte ich noch nicht.
Ich bin mit der Jacke völlig zufrieden. #h


----------



## paule79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeljacke*

@ Kauli


> Hast du die Überlappungen der Taschen nicht richtig angeklettet? Soll kein Klug..........en sein.
> Das Problem hatte ich noch nicht.
> Ich bin mit der Jacke völlig zufrieden. #h



Könnte sein daß Sie offen gewesen sind,ich meine jedoch ich hätte Sie zu gehabt.

Nächstes mal schaue ich genauer.
Ci@o


----------

